# App. iPhone pour gérer sa bibliothèque de jeux vidéo



## alexniac (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! Je développe actuellement une application permettant de recenser sa bibliothèque de jeux. Pour faire simple, vous rentrez le nom de votre jeu, les informations sont automatiquement complétées et ajoutées à une liste. Ainsi, vous pouvez voir directement et simplement sur votre iPhone quels jeux vous posséder.

L'application est en cours de développement mais déjà disponible gratuitement sur le Store. Je la réalise sur mon temps libre, donc n'hésitez-pas à faire des remarques (pertinentes) ! Je vous remercie pour votre support et votre compréhension !! 

Merci beaucoup ! Voilà le lien : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/your-game-library/id606131016?l=en&mt=8


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2013)

Sympa comme idée. 

Je ne suis pas joueur, mais j'aurais aimé avoir la même chose pour mes comics, donc je comprends bien ce besoin.


----------



## alexniac (4 Mars 2013)

Pour les comics, j'utilise  iBookShelf


----------



## Tosay (9 Mars 2013)

Je te fais un peu de pub sur un autre forum où je suis inscrit


----------

